
White House questions tech giants on ways to predict shootings from social media - tareqak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/08/09/white-house-questions-tech-giants-ways-predict-shootings-social-media/
======
tareqak
> according to three people familiar with the matter but not authorized to
> discuss a private gathering on the record.

How do conversations like the above play out? I would assume a binary, "I can
talk about X" vs. "No comment".

